# Baby bunnies crawling out nest at 3 days old?



## FascinaRabbits (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay so unbeknown to me my rabbit had babies, I didn't know she was pregnant or anything, she's on her own with the babies, Im thinking it was when she got out of her cage one of my other ones must have got out too. But I was checking on the babies today and one of them started crawling his way out of the nest, tehre's no nest box, just a straw burrow. They're progressing well. and are being fed but I want to know how to make sure that the babies, or baby who's crawling out don't get out and stay out an freeze to death. Sorry if this is in the wrong area, I just joined today. Please help ~FascinaRabbits


----------



## Nela (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure if this was reposted or not but if not, it is really important that you find a box to put the babies in. Even a shoebox if you have nothing else. The main thing to keep in mind is having higher sides so the babies cannot crawl out. If the momma has pulled fur, try to keep that and put it in the box with lots of hay. Make sure it's not piled up too high though so they can't get out. If she hasn't pulled fur, try brushing her and getting what you can. The box should be big enough for momma to jump in but not so big that the babies can move about too much.

You are right, babies that age can very easily freeze so try to regroup them in that box so they can keep each other warm. 

Best of luck!

Ps: For future posts about babies, a better forum to post in would be the Rabbitry and Show Room section which can be foundhere: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=8


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 3, 2010)

Definitely need to box them. In a few short weeks there won't be anything that will keep them penned though.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 4, 2010)

Moved this to the Rabbitry... 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 4, 2010)

Agree with everybody above.. Need a box.


----------



## Nela (Dec 4, 2010)

Any updates? Are the babies okay?


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey people so I moved the babies to a box I made and they're all doing fine, nice warm plump bellies and have their minor fur they have at 5 days old. The thing I dont understand is how a 6 month old lion head rex mix, managed to mate with a pure New Zealand that's like four times it's size, but they're doing good, as soon as I learn how to put pictures on I will


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 4, 2010)

They can breed to anything that is a rabbit if they are willing too. (Hard to say it right). Glad there wasn't any complications during birth.. Its was an accident! And matter babies are healthy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 4, 2010)

Where there's a will, there's a way. As you well know.


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd love to post some pics but Idk how haha anyone want to tell me?, they're about like 6 days old now and cute as heck lol


----------



## Nela (Dec 5, 2010)

The easiest way would be to host your pictures at a site like Photobucket.com. Just upload your pictures to that site and then simply copy the IMG code (found under the picture) and paste the full IMG code here The board will convert it automatically when you send your forum post. You can click on 'Preview' first to see if you are doing it right though.


----------

